# AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.



## PrivateCeralion (24. Mai 2017)

*AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Aktuell ist es sehr schwer, eine AMD Grafikkarte zu bekommen. Die Verfügbarkeit von RX 470, RX 480, RX 570 und RX 580 ist sehr schlecht. Dies liegt an der hohen Nachfrage der Miner. Bestimmte Blockchains brauchen Rechenleistung, um Transaktionen zu überprüfen und zu einem neuen Block zusammen zu fassen. Die Personen, welche die Rechenleistung zur Verfügung stellen bekommen dafür eine Art Entlohnung. Dies nennt sich Minen. Bitcoin mit Grafikkarten zu Minen ist schon lange nicht mehr Profitabel, da es bestimmte ASICs dafür gibt, welche sehr viel Effizienter sind.  Aber es gibt inzwischen andere Blockchain Arten, bei denen das Mining mit Grafikkarten sehr Profitabel ist. Dies liegt vor allem Daran, das der Preis dieser alternativen Blockchain Währungen extrem gestiegen ist. Ethereum zum Beispiel ist von 13€ auf 170€ in 3 Monaten gestiegen. Da die Rechenleistung der Miner aber nicht um den gleichen Faktor gestiegen ist, machen alle Miner mehr Geld. Und kaufen noch mehr Grafikkarten.

Eddit:
Ich habe keine Quellen angegeben. Als Quelle für die schlechte Verfügbarkeit kann ich Mindfactory angeben: RX 580 -> Radeon RX Serie -> Grafikkarten (VGA) -> Hardware - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei
Hier sind 3 Rx 580 verfügbar. 0 Rx 570, 0 RX 470,  3 RX 480.

Edit:
Als Quelle für die Steigung der Währungen kann ich BTC-Echo angeben:
Ether Kurs aktuell in EUR und BTC

Edit Edit: Dafür, dass der direkte Grund für die schlechte Verfügbarkeit an den Minern liegt, hab ich keine Quelle. Aber ich bitte um ein Vertrauensvorschuss. Wahrscheinlich werden bald mehr Webseiten davon berichten.


----------



## Ahab (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Spekulation ohne Quelle, sehr geile User News...


----------



## wolflux (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Ich habe herade gelernt, dass sich das nicht mehr lohnt. Wo lohnt dich das jetzt doch noch, und ich habe keine Ahnung was ein Blockchain ist?


----------



## teachmeluv (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Was verdient man denn als Miner bitte? Rechnet sich das mit den Anschaffungs- sowie Betriebskosten der Hardware, welche auch wegen erhöhter Auslastung unter einem höheren Verschleiß-Risiko liegt?


----------



## PrivateCeralion (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Was verdient man denn als Miner bitte? Rechnet sich das mit den Anschaffungs- sowie Betriebskosten der Hardware, welche auch wegen erhöhter Auslastung unter einem höheren Verschleiß-Risiko liegt?



Meine RX 580 macht 3,4€ am Tag.


----------



## teachmeluv (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



PrivateCeralion schrieb:


> Meine RX 580 macht 3,4€ am Tag.



Bekommst du das netto raus? Also hast du im Idealfall mit einer Karte knapp 1.400 € im Jahr gemacht? Läuft die dafür 24/7 oder nur einen gewissen Zeitraum über?


----------



## Apfelringo (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

ach deshalb sie die fury x restbestände so teuer............


----------



## PrivateCeralion (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Bekommst du das netto raus? Also hast du im Idealfall mit einer Karte knapp 1.400 € im Jahr gemacht? Läuft die dafür 24/7 oder nur einen gewissen Zeitraum über?



Dass kommt netto raus, wenn sie 24h läuft. Aber sie läuft bei mir nur 17 Stunden pro Tag, da es fürs schlafen zu laut ist.

Eddit: Wäre der Strom Umsonst, wären es sogar 4,15€ pro Tag.


----------



## wolflux (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Hm, das hört sich wieder gut an. Also wären ca. 5.00€  in 24 Stunden machbar.
Wie oft musst du in neue Hardware investieren?


----------



## DKK007 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Wie kommt ihr auf so hohe Euro-Werte?

Ich hab vor zwei Jahren mal  bei einem USB-Miner (2 THashes/s), der durch Hardware-Schlatkreise deutlich schneller und effizienter als jede GPU (~0,8 THashes, HD7970) , durchgerechnet. Da war ich auf Werte im µB  Bereich gekommen, so das man alleine 10 Jahre bräuchte, um die 30€ vom Miner wieder einzuspielen.

Hab dann das Thema Bitcoin wieder ad acta gelegt.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr auf so hohe Euro-Werte?
> 
> Ich hab vor zwei Jahren mal  bei einem USB-Miner (2 THashes/s), der durch Hardware-Schlatkreise deutlich schneller und effizienter als jede GPU (~0,8 THashes, HD7970) , durchgerechnet. Da war ich auf Werte im µB  Bereich gekommen, so das man alleine 10 Jahre bräuchte, um die 30€ vom Miner wieder einzuspielen.
> 
> Hab dann das Thema Bitcoin wieder ad acta gelegt.



Ich komme auf so hohe Werte, weil ich nicht Bitcoin Mine, sondern Ether und Z-Cash.


----------



## teachmeluv (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Ich sehe da immer noch keinen Mehrwert drin. Wenn der Rechner für letztendlich so wenig Geld - was ich mir in 3 Monaten locker nebenbei verdienen kann - dauerhaft an ist und damit die gesamte Hardware verschleißt..da muss schon ne Farm gebaut werden, damit es sich lohnt. Aber was macht man nicht alles für Geld  

Gesendet von meinem m8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



PrivateCeralion schrieb:


> Ich komme auf so hohe Werte, weil ich nicht Bitcoin Mine, sondern Ether und Z-Cash.



Von den beiden höre ich das erste Mal. 

Wie tauscht man die virtuellen Währungen eigentlich wieder in echtes Geld um? Hat mich mein Vater letztens schon mal gefragt, als WannaCry aktiv war und dort auch per Bitcoins gezahlt werden sollte. An der Stelle würde schließlich die Anonymität aufhören und einen Ermittlungsansatz ermöglichen. Da hatte ich nicht wirklich ne gute Erklärung parat.


----------



## Atma (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Kryptowährungen sind vor allem eins: Eine gigantische Energieverschwendung.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (24. Mai 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Von den beiden höre ich das erste Mal.



Ether ist Wahnsinn und wahrscheinlich die Zukunft der Blockchain. Dort sind sogenannte Smart Contracts möglich. Das ist ein elektronischer Vertrag, der automatisch ausgeführt wird. Somit gibt es kein Kontrahentenrisiko mehr. Außerdem kann man durch solche Verträge sogar Unernehmen Gründen und ganz viele andereabgefahrene Sachen.



> Wie tauscht man die virtuellen Währungen eigentlich wieder in echtes Geld um? Hat mich mein Vater letztens schon mal gefragt, als WannaCry aktiv war und dort auch per Bitcoins gezahlt werden sollte. An der Stelle würde schließlich die Anonymität aufhören und einen Ermittlungsansatz ermöglichen.



Z-Cash ist so Populär, wegen deiner obigen Frage. Im Gegensatz zu Bitcoin sind hier Transaktionen anonym, somit weiß keiner woher die Coins sind und"illegale Coins" können nicht nach verfolgt werden.  Bei Bitcoin gibt es Dienstleister, die Transaktionen verschleiern, aber es ist aufwändig und nicht 100% sicher. Und es kostet natürlich.




Atma schrieb:


> Kryptowährungen sind vor allem eins: Eine gigantische Energieverschwendung.



Richtig. Deshalb wird Ether irgendwann von Proof of Work zu Proof of Stake wechseln. Somit kostet es kaum noch Energie.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



PrivateCeralion schrieb:


> Z-Cash ist so Populär, wegen deiner obigen Frage. Im Gegensatz zu Bitcoin sind hier Transaktionen anonym, somit weiß keiner woher die Coins sind und"illegale Coins" können nicht nach verfolgt werden.  Bei Bitcoin gibt es Dienstleister, die Transaktionen verschleiern, aber es ist aufwändig und nicht 100% sicher. Und es kostet natürlich.



Nur wie bekommt man da dann wieder Euro raus, mit den man normal einkaufen kann? Schließlich kann man ja nicht einfach zur Bank gehen und das ganze Wechseln lassen.


----------



## etar (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Auf Marktplätzen zum aktuellen Kurs verkaufen an jemand der zurzeit die Währung kaufen möchte. 

Gibt mittlerweile dutzende verschiedene Kryptowährungen. 1 Bitcoin ist mittlerweile fast 2200€ Wert, ist schon heftig. Solange Leute im Internet für Kryptowährungen Waren und Dienstleistungen anbieten und Menschen dafür Echtgeld eintauschen werden Kryptowährungen auch nicht verschwinden.

Wenn ich mir in meiner Wallet die History anschaue Fall ich manchmal fast um was die Beträge heute an Wert haben.

Auch lustig:
10.000 Bitcoin: Teuerste Pizza wird 4 Jahre alt - News - m.CHIP.de


----------



## Freiheraus (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Sind die Radeons (deutlich?) effizienter was Ether und Z-Cash Minen betrifft oder warum sind die Geforce-Pendants (in den gleichen Preisklassen) nicht knapp?

Hab mich schon gewundert was mit den Polaris-Karten los ist, die bestellte RX 570 Pulse ITX für den Zweit/Allround-PC kann ich dann die nächsten Wochen wohl vergessen.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



etar schrieb:


> Auf Marktplätzen zum aktuellen Kurs verkaufen an jemand der zurzeit die Währung kaufen möchte.
> 
> Gibt mittlerweile dutzende verschiedene Kryptowährungen. 1 Bitcoin ist mittlerweile fast 2200€ Wert, ist schon heftig. Solange Leute im Internet für Kryptowährungen Waren und Dienstleistungen anbieten und Menschen dafür Echtgeld eintauschen werden Kryptowährungen auch nicht verschwinden.



Ist halt eine Blase, die sich selbst anheizt. Jeder hört, wie Bitcoins durch die Decke gehen und will auch unbedingt mit machen. Nur wer kleine Summen heute tatsächlich zu Echtgeld macht, kann damit auch einen Gewinn abschöpfen. Denn irgendwann muss der Kurs crashen, spätestens wenn eine größere Menge an Bitcoins verkauft wird, also wenn mehr Menschen ihren Gewinn abschöpfen wollen. Bitcoins kann man sich halt nicht in den Safe legen und sich daran erfreuen...

Bitcoins haben ja eine inhärente Schwäche: Die Zahl der überhaupt möglichen Transaktionen ist begrenzt - da die verfügbare Rechenzeit einfach nicht unendlich ist.


----------



## silent-freak (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Es gab die Zeit der  Semper Augustus;  Eine einzige Tulpenzwiebel wurde für 1.000 Gulden verkauft. Für diese Summe musste damals ein normaler Arbeiter ungefähr sechs Jahre arbeiten. Am Höhepunkt des Hypes kostete sie 10.000 Gulden. Das war allerdings die Semper Aurora.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Sind die Radeons (deutlich?) effizienter was Ether und Z-Cash Minen betrifft oder warum sind die Geforce-Pendants (in den gleichen Preisklassen) nicht knapp?
> 
> Hab mich schon gewundert was mit den Polaris-Karten los ist, die bestellte RX 570 Pulse ITX für den Zweit/Allround-PC kann ich dann die nächsten Wochen wohl vergessen.



GCN ist bei Hashes deutlich effektiver als die Maxwell-Architektur von Nvidia. Das zeigt sich auch bei OCLhashcat, das deutlich mehr MHashes/s schafft, als die Cuda-Version. Deshalb waren sind dafür auch die Hawai-GPUs (2/390(X)) sehr beliebt gewesen. 
Wie es jetzt genau bei Polaris und Pascal aussieht weiß ich nicht. Insbesondere, da die 1080ti ja jetzt deutlich mehr Vorsprung hat als die Karten vor 2 Jahren. 




Grestorn schrieb:


> Ist halt eine Blase, die sich selbst anheizt. Jeder hört, wie Bitcoins durch die Decke gehen und will auch unbedingt mit machen. Nur wer kleine Summen heute tatsächlich zu Echtgeld macht, kann damit auch einen Gewinn abschöpfen. Denn irgendwann muss der Kurs crashen, spätestens wenn eine größere Menge an Bitcoins verkauft wird, also wenn mehr Menschen ihren Gewinn abschöpfen wollen. Bitcoins kann man sich halt nicht in den Safe legen und sich daran erfreuen...



Insbesondere, weil kein Gegenwert hinterlegt ist.


Zumindest für AMD ist es positiv, denn die machen ordentlich Umsatz, egal wofür die Karten nun gekauft werden.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Insbesondere, weil kein Gegenwert hinterlegt ist.



Dem Euro ist aber auch nichts als Gegenwert hinterlegt. Der Wert entsteht durch Vertrauen darin, dass man es jederzeit gegen Waren und Dienstleistungen tauschen kann.

Ether hat zum Beispiel einen echten Gegenwert, da man Ether gegen Rechenleistung tauschen kann.


----------



## Freiheraus (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie es jetzt genau bei Polaris und Pascal aussieht weiß ich nicht. Insbesondere, da die 1080ti ja jetzt deutlich mehr Vorsprung hat als die Karten vor 2 Jahren.



Hab jetzt mal kurz bei Youtube geschaut, so wie es aussieht erreicht Polaris 10 etwa GP104-Werte, ist dabei nicht unbedingt (viel) effizienter, aber es macht einen Unterschied ob die Karte 200-300 oder 400-600 kostet^^



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumindest für AMD ist es positiv, denn die machen ordentlich Umsatz, egal wofür die Karten nun gekauft werden.



Und diese Rigs mit 6 Karten tauchen dann auch nicht bei Steam(Survey) auf.


----------



## meeen (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Wäre es nicht viel praktischer das ganze in Hardware zu gießen? Wenn es so einen Riesen Hype gibt warum nicht einen extra Chip dafür designen? Was wird denn da überhaupt errechnet?


----------



## NCphalon (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Ist bei Bitcoin passiert und wird für andere Cryptowährungen vermutlich auch passieren, wenn die Leute, die diese Chips entwickeln, einen profitablen Markt darin sehen.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Ist bei Bitcoin passiert und wird für andere Cryptowährungen vermutlich auch passieren, wenn die Leute, die diese Chips entwickeln, einen profitablen Markt darin sehen.



Ether wurde so entwickelt, dass es ASIC resistent ist.


----------



## vinacis_vivids (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



PrivateCeralion schrieb:


> Ether wurde so entwickelt, dass es ASIC resistent ist.



Was bringt ne FuryX gegenüber einer RX480/580?

Edit: hash, habs gefunden.


----------



## NCphalon (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



PrivateCeralion schrieb:


> Ether wurde so entwickelt, dass es ASIC resistent ist.



Kannst du das mal bitte ausführen?


----------



## PrivateCeralion (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal bitte ausführen?


Es gibt dafür 2 Gründe:
1. Ether nutzt eine Verschlüsslung, welche zu Minen nicht nur rechenintensiv sondern auch speicherintensiv ist. Damit der Algorithmus laufen kann braucht man mindestens 2 GByte Speicher und es ist implementiert, das der benötigte Speicher mit der Zeit ansteigt. Somit müsste ein ASIC gebaut werden, welches so etwas wie RAM besitzt. Die Entwicklung wäre ziemlich teuer und langwierig.
Eddit: Wenn dich das genauer Interessiert: http://www.hashcash.org/papers/dagger.html 

2. Da Ether ja irgendwann von proof of work zu proof share wechselt (CASPER)  gibt es kein Mining mehr. Und die Entwickler sagen nicht, wann das passiert  Es wird aber vermutet, dass es Anfang 2018 passiert. Somit ist es eine zu risikoreiche Investition so ein Chip zu entwickeln.

Wegen 1 und 2 gibt es keine ASICs für Ether    
Ich glaube fest an die Zukunft von Ether, da es im Gegensatz zu Bitcoin einen Intrinsischen Wert besitzt und zwar Turing vollständige Verträge.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



PrivateCeralion schrieb:


> Es gibt dafür 2 Gründe:
> 1. Ether nutzt eine Verschlüsslung, welche zu Minen nicht nur rechenintensiv sondern auch speicherintensiv ist. Damit der Algorithmus laufen kann braucht man mindestens 2 GByte Speicher und es ist implementiert, das der benötigte Speicher mit der Zeit ansteigt. Somit müsste ein ASIC gebaut werden, welches so etwas wie RAM besitzt. Die Entwicklung wäre ziemlich teuer und langwierig.



So ähnlich würden dann auch sichere Passwort-Hashingfunktionen aussehen, die sich nicht mehr in so hohen Geschwindigkeiten brutforcen lassen.


----------



## barmitzwa (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Habe gerade auch das erste mal von anderen Cryptowährungen gelesen. 
Mir erschließt sich nur noch nicht so ganz was man damit macht, wenn man nun zb. Ether geschürft (Äther schürfen, klingt komisch ) hat. Wandelt man das dann direkt in seine Landeswährung um oder investiert man dann in Dienstleistungen? Wenn ja wo kann man mit ETH bezahlen?
Schon ein wenig konfus für Außenstehende

edit: gerade gesehen mit meiner 980ti könnte ich wohl 18,5 MHS erreichen - wann bin ich dann reich? :p


----------



## Beer (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

*Zu meinem Rig rüberschau* 

Ich bin vollkommen unschuldig an der Knappheit.


----------



## Shutterfly (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

LTC oder DASH, okay, die kenne ich. Ethereum habe ich jedoch noch nie gesehen und noch nie irgendwo einsetzen können.

Welche Einsatzzwecke gibt es dafür außer ein Handel an der Börse?


----------



## Skrondgar (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Es gibt keinen Einsatzzweck. Es ist alles Pump&Dump. Ich habe lange Zeit LTC gemined und gegen eine handvoll BTC getauscht. Hätte ich die geduldig gehalten, dann wäre ich zwar kein Millionär, aber 10.000$ wären heute bei rausgekommen. Daher kann sich Mining lohnen. Wenn man bereit ist lange zu halten und die Preise plötzlich explodieren. Die meisten Miner - so auch ich - verkaufen aber zeitnah mit geringem Gewinn, damit sich das Rig lohnt. BTC war schon vor Jahren etwas für Profis. Mit meiner 290X hätte sich das nicht gelohnt, wohl aber Altcoins und die zu einem guten Kurs in BTC tauschen. Das die AMD Karten wegen Minern knapp sind kann sein. Bei Script-Mining sind Sie ungeschlagen. 

Noch ein Tip, ich habe nie mein Geld in  Crypto investiert. So gesehen nur ein kleiner Teil meiner Stromrechnung, der Rest war Spekulation. Ich würde immer abraten zu kaufen. Der Großteil der professionellen Mining-Farmen sitzt in China, genau wie die größten Börsen. Um ihre teuer geschürften Coins noch teuerer unter das Volk zu bringen ist den Firmen nichts heilig und der ganze Crypto Markt ist der Wilde Westen. Will heißen, die Anbieter haben eine Preisblase geschaffen, in die man sich jetzt einkaufen kann. Mit etwas Glück steigt der Kurs dann noch und man kommt mit Gewinn raus. Oder die großen Fische dumpen ihre Coins in Eure Buy-Orders und tauschen Dollar gegen.... naja, es ist so eine Art Währung. Es gilt: "What goes up must come down!" Wenn der Anstieg so steil ist, dann gilt das ganz besonders.


----------



## Kuhprah (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Bald gehen eh die Strompreise noch deutlich weiter dass das auch nicht mehr lohnt..


----------



## PrivateCeralion (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Jetzt berichtet auch WCCFtech drüber:
Ethereum Mining GPU Hashrate Performance Roundup


----------



## iKimi22 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Hab ja dank des H97 MB Todes Ryzen 1600 bestellt und bin mal auf RX570/580 - die sind ja nicht wirklich lagernd.
Scheint was dran zu sein mit dieser Nachricht


----------



## Crash-Over (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Fürs richtige Minen braucht man schon dermassen viele farmen  um geld zu scheffeln. Nen Kollegen von mir hat 3x 4 GPU und der ist noch unzufrieden  weswegen er auch nochmals aufstocken will. Und sie laufen  24hx 365d  durch   

Ah nicht nur AMD  würde funktionieren sondern auch Nvidia Gpu  aber in der Anschaffung sind diese etwas teurer weswegen auch viele zu amd greifen


----------



## PrivateCeralion (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Jetzt berichtet auch Computer Base darüber:

AMD Radeon: Mining soll die Ursache fur die RX-580/570-Knappheit sein - ComputerBase


----------



## Freiheraus (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Glückwünsch zu deiner User-News, die nur mit Insider-Wissen und Marktbeobachtung auskam und sich auch ohne Quellen (anderer IT-Magazine) als zutreffend herausstellte


----------



## SimonG (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Bitcoins haben ja eine inhärente Schwäche: Die Zahl der überhaupt möglichen Transaktionen ist begrenzt - da die verfügbare Rechenzeit einfach nicht unendlich ist.



Bitcoin ist nicht perfekt, aber die Technologie wird immer weiter entwickelt um solche Probleme zu lösen. Protokolle lassen sich ändern, wenn die Zustimmung im Netzwerk vorhanden ist. Vielleicht wird Bitcoin auch irgendwann durch eine andre Krypto-Währung verdrängt. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass das die Idee dahinter verschwinden wird.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

@SimonG: 

ich verfolge das Thema am Rande und habe auch von den Vorschlägen bzgl. der Lösung der Problematik mit der wachsenden Blockchain gelesen. 

Das Problem, das ich mit Blockchain Währung habe, ist dass es so undurchschaubar ist. Weder der Erfinder ist klar, noch die Motivation hinter den Initiatoren. Man vertraut viel Kapital einer vollkommen unkontrollierten und undurchsichtigen Struktur an. Auch wenn momentan viele davon reich geworden sind (wenn meist auch nur auf dem Papier), so ist das nichts, dem ich mein Vertrauen schenken möchte.

Es kann gut sein, dass Crypto-Technologien und Weiterentwicklungen des Block-Chain Prinzips mal irgendwann den Weg in das offizielle Zahlungssystem auf der Welt findet. Das würde auch viel Sinn machen, insbesondere da man Transaktionen elektronisch und trotzdem anonym abwickeln kann, was derzeit sonst nicht geht. Was aber auch Nachteile hat. weil dann die Staaten wieder hilflos gegen Verbrechen, Geldwäsche und Hinterziehungen sind. 

Aber wenn, dann muss es eine von der Gesellschaft (ergo, den Staaten) gemeinsam getragene und gestützte Infrastruktur sein, so lange es das nicht ist, bleibt es nur eine Spielerei im Graubereich.


----------



## SimonG (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Aber wenn, dann muss es eine von der Gesellschaft (ergo, den Staaten) gemeinsam getragene und gestützte Infrastruktur sein, so lange es das nicht ist, bleibt es nur eine Spielerei im Graubereich.



Das interessante an Bitcoin ist ja gerade, dass er nicht an einen Staat gebunden ist. Der Kurs steigt, wenn das vertrauen in staatliche Währungen fällt ,sowas hat man sonst nur bei Gold oder Silber gesehen.


----------



## Skrondgar (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Nee, der Kurs steigt mit der Nachfrage. Das ist mit Gold und Silber ähnlich. Wenn das Vertrauen in die Währung fällt, dann steigt nicht notwendigerweise das Käufervertrauen in Gold und Silber. Da die Anzahl der Coins begrenzt ist, können relativ kleine Firmen mit wenigen Millionen Dollar den Markt dominieren. Nachfrage lässt sich an einer Börse generieren, wenn man den Hebel hat und ein paar Jahre lang Fabrikhallen voll mit Minern in Indien oder China laufen lässt.

EDIT: Und das ist bereits geschehen. Alles wofür die jetzt noch sorgen müssen, ist das Joe Jedermann glaubt es sei eine gute Idee BTC zu besitzen. Dann bekommen die Firmen und ihre Investoren nämlich echtes Geld (Dollar). Der tatsächlich Geldverkehr für echte Zahlungen mit BTC ist minimal. Warum sollte der auch ansteigen? Bargeld, Kreditkarten und PayPal funktioniert prächtig. Was allerdings explodiert ist das Handelsvolumen an den größten Börsen.


----------



## razzor1984 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Was ist geld ?
Es gibt zwei Geldkreisläufe Giralgeld und Zentralbankgeld. Die schlimste "Form" ist das Giralgeld weil es eben nur Bankgeld ist und streng genommen nicht einmal ein gültiges zahlungsmittel ist. 
Wie jedes Fiatgeld neigt dieses irgendwann zu implodieren, unser geld ist eben nicht gedeckt und nicht begrenzt.Bitcoines Litecoines haben einen entscheidenten Vorteil aber auch Nachteil sie sind eben begrenzt somit ist eine Inflation nicht so leicht machbar wie beim Fiatgeld.
Aus meiner Sicht spiegeld das Verlangen nach Kryptowährungen eins wieder, ein Teil hat bedenken am gegenwärtigen System und möchte sich vor eine crash absichern, das geht mit anderen mitteln auch aber dank der großen Volumina an Kryptowährungen(vertrauen bzw akzeptanz) ist das nun auch eine möglichkeit geworden.
Schlussendlich kannn man zu Geld nur eins sagen (egla welches ob krypto oder Zentralbankgeld) es beruht auf dem vertaruen dass ich morgen noch etwas dafür bekomme   Weil eine Gelddeckung gabs seit nixon nicht mehr


----------



## Amon (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Stellt eure Rechenleistung lieber vernünftigen Projekten zur Verfügung wie dem WCG (BOINC) oder Folding@home. Das ist sinnvoller als Strom zu verbrennen um irgendeine ominöse Kryptowährung zu generieren.


----------



## Todesklinge (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Das Geld was man auf der Bank hat, ist doch auch nur wertloses Papier-Geld.
Das Geld existiert ja nicht mal.

Bei Cryptowährung kann man die erstellung genau zurück datieren, dass geht mit unserem Geld nur bedingt. Ja das Geld wird irgendwo gedruckt und ja ja...

Wenn der Euro bald crasht dann wird das Geld auf der Bank nichts mehr wert sein.


----------



## Amon (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Das Geld auf der Bank ist durch die Nullzins-Politik der EZB eh nix mehr Wert und einen Eurocrash seh ich noch lange nicht. Der wird so lange künstlich am Leben erhalten bis es zu spät ist.


----------



## 4B11T (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Bitcoines Litecoines haben einen entscheidenten Vorteil aber auch Nachteil sie sind eben begrenzt somit ist eine Inflation nicht so leicht machbar wie beim Fiatgeld.



Die Anzahl der Coin Währungen ist unbegrenzt, wodurch das System auch inflationär ist. Sobald der Boom einer Währung vorbei ist, wächst eine neue aus nichts. Du kaufst 10 Coins für 10€ machst die Wertsteigerung mit und hast dann 10coins für 100€. Die investierst du in die nächste neue Währung, machst wieder die Wertsteigerung mir und hast dann einen Gegenwert von 1000€... immer so weiter, von Coinwährung zu Coinwährung. Das System ist dadurch sehr wohl inflationär. Denn um einen tatsächlichen Gegenwert aus den Coins zu ziehen, müssen sie gegeneinander oder gegen €, $ usw. getradet werden.


----------



## NoxiHH (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



4B11T schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Coin Währungen ist unbegrenzt, wodurch das System auch inflationär ist. Sobald der Boom einer Währung vorbei ist, wächst eine neue aus nichts. Du kaufst 10 Coins für 10€ machst die Wertsteigerung mit und hast dann 10coins für 100€. Die investierst du in die nächste neue Währung, machst wieder die Wertsteigerung mir und hast dann einen Gegenwert von 1000€... immer so weiter, von Coinwährung zu Coinwährung. Das System ist dadurch sehr wohl inflationär. Denn um einen tatsächlichen Gegenwert aus den Coins zu ziehen, müssen sie gegeneinander oder gegen €, $ usw. getradet werden.



Wie sich Inflation ergibt weist du aber schon oder?
Was du beschreibst ist die Wertschöpfung durch Spekulationen wie am Aktienmarkt. Wenn jemand nicht mehr bereit ist für deine Coins € zu zahlen dann machst du halt Verluste, das hat aber nichts mit Inflation zu tun.

Das einzige was du als "Inflation" sehen könntest ist der Wert des € gegenüber dem Coin, hat man am Anfang für 1€ 1 Coin bekommen musst du halt jetzt 2000€ dafür hinlegen. Dabei betrachtest du den Coin allerdings als einen Punkt der Warenkorbs der sich für die Berechnung der Inflation ergibt. Vergleichst du den Wert 1€=1Coin / 2000€=1Coin dann ist es wie Aktien oder Währungsmarkt ein ganz normales Tauschverhältnis was sich irgendwann auf einen bestimmten Wert fest einpendeln wird.

Werden dann neue Coins generiert aber das Tauschverhältnis ändert sich nicht hast du eine Inflation, aber das passiert auch beim Bankengeld, denn dieses ist auch nicht begrenzt. Die weltweite Geldmasse kann mit einem klick angehoben werden ohne das auch nur irgendwo ein materieller Gegenwert dafür entsteht.


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

@4B11T
Meine Aussage hat sich bezogen auf Kryptowährungen und nicht wie du es beschreibst dass man die eine Kryptowährung durch eine neue ersetzt, gleicht ja einem Pyramidenspiel. @NoxiHH hat es aber auf den punkt gebracht 
 Die mir bekannten Kryptowärung beruhen alle auf mathematischen Berechnung und sind endlich bzw sie sind begrenzt. Das kann man von unseren gegenwertigen Geldsystem nicht behaubten 
(Möchte jetzt nicht behaupten dass dies schlecht ist nur die Geldschöpfung durch banken ist leider entartet , warum gibt es debatten diese nur mehr den Zentralbank zu ermöglichen )
Schau dir einmal an welche Kaufkraft "1" Dollar in den 40/50er jahren hatte und welche er heute besitzt ? Das spiegelt inflation m.m nach sehr gut wieder.
Wenn ich aber nur eine begrenzte Menge habe dann wird Inflation erschwert weil ich ja von dem "Kryptogeld" nicht mehr herstellen kann. Selbes system wie mit edelmetallen Gold usw. Das sind ja auch "endliche" resourcen


----------



## Gysi1901 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Schlussendlich kannn man zu Geld nur eins sagen (egla welches ob krypto oder Zentralbankgeld) es beruht auf dem vertaruen dass ich morgen noch etwas dafür bekomme   Weil eine Gelddeckung gabs seit nixon nicht mehr


Da hat jemand sein Wissen aus einem guten Buch. Wer war's? Baader? von Mises? Rand?


----------



## razzor1984 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Das Geld was man auf der Bank hat, ist doch auch nur wertloses Papier-Geld.
> Das Geld existiert ja nicht mal.



Banken haben einen eigenen Geldkreislauf - "Giralgeld" oder auch Interbankengeld. Es gibt ja Vorschrift wie hoch das Giralgeld mit Zentralbankgeld gedeckt werden muss (Eigenkapitalquote - Basel X)
(So weit ich weiß nur in der EU, in Amerika bei den Investmentbanken stellts einem die Haare auf wie die spielen dürfen )
Wie gesagt wenn ich jetzt 100 euro auf meinem Girokonto haben ,dann ist es streng genomme eine Forderung gegnüber der Bank die ich habe, mir das Geld wieder in Zentralbankgeld (Papierscheine) auszuhändigen/umzustauschen.
Deswegen ist es auch eher witzige wenn eine Bank zb einem das Geld aus einem Sparbuch nicht in Bar aushändigen will. Annahme man kauft sich gebraucht ein Auto, rein von der rechtlichen Seite her habe Sie die schlechtesten Karten. Auch die Zahlungsbeschränkungen auf Bargeld der einzelnen Mitgliedsstaaten sind streng genommen ein Bruch des Eu-Vertrages, weil dort der Euro als das alleinige Zahlungsmittel deklariert ist.
Wenn jetzt jemand mit "GELDWÄSCHE" kommt, dann bitte Blick auf Steueroasen in der Eu werfen und großen Blick bitte auf England und umliegen Inseln richten --> Briefkastenfirmen sind grad sehr hoch im kurs 



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Bei Cryptowährung kann man die erstellung genau zurück datieren, dass geht mit unserem Geld nur bedingt. Ja das Geld wird irgendwo gedruckt und ja ja...


Das Schöne an der Kryptowährung ist, Blockchain und Begrenzung und das quasi jeder es "erzeugen" kann, die Geldschopfung ist quasi opensource. Sicher ist es bei Bitcoines als Otto normal User nicht mehr möglich diese zu Schürfen da die Komplexität zu stark geworden ist.



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Wenn der Euro bald crasht dann wird das Geld auf der Bank nichts mehr wert sein.



Der crashed nicht so schnell, wir werden eher eine Inflation erleben die sich gewaschen hat.



Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Da hat jemand sein Wissen aus einem guten Buch. Wer war's? Baader? von Mises? Rand?



Eher VL 1&2 - hatten einen guten Prof  aber lese auch gerne Bücher zu diesen Thema - Mein Tipp Michael Lewis - The big short (Buch) Film is naja - Flim halt


----------



## iGameKudan (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



Amon schrieb:


> Stellt eure Rechenleistung lieber vernünftigen Projekten zur Verfügung wie dem WCG (BOINC) oder Folding@home. Das ist sinnvoller als Strom zu verbrennen um irgendeine ominöse Kryptowährung zu generieren.


Eigentlich für mich ein gutes Argument, welches hier mal im Forum genannt wurde - ist durch Folding@Home nachweislich jemals irgendetwas bei herausgekommen, was hinterher auch bezahlbar/frei zur Verfügung stand und ggfs. nicht von Multimilliardenkonzernen zu Wucherpreisen verkauft wird?


----------



## Amon (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Für F@h kann ich das nicht sagen, ich falte nur sporadisch. Beim WCG sieht das schon anders aus. Alle Forscher die ihre Projekte im WCG laufen lassen wollen müssen sich verpflichten ihre Ergebnisse zu veröffentlichen. Zuletzt passierte das beim HFCC Projekt (Help fight Childhood Cancer) des Chiba Krebs Zentrums in Japan. In dem Projekt ging es um Neuroblastome, wo die Forscher davon ausgingen dass diese bestimmte Krebsarten bei Kindern auslösen. Durch das HFCC wurden nun 7 Wirkstoffe gefunden mit denen es in Tierversuchen bei Mäusen gelang diese Neuroblastome ohne größere Nebenwirkungen unschädlich zu machen. Die Forscher arbeiten nun daran daraus neue Medikamente zu entwickeln und haben mit dem SCC (Smash Childhood Cancer) mittlerweile die zweite Phase des Projekts gestartet. Dass da wahrscheinlich irgendein Pharmakonzern irgendwann Geschäfte machen will, will ich gar nicht abstreiten aber immerhin ist das dann immernoch sinnvoller als dieses mining. Wenn dadurch auch nur ein einziges Kind gerettet wird ist mir das meine Stromrechnung absolut wert.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gysi1901 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Eigentlich für mich ein gutes Argument, welches hier mal im Forum genannt wurde - ist durch Folding@Home nachweislich jemals irgendetwas bei herausgekommen, was hinterher auch bezahlbar/frei zur Verfügung stand und ggfs. nicht von Multimilliardenkonzernen zu Wucherpreisen verkauft wird?


Multimilliardenkonzerne können nur durch Patente Wucherpreise verlangen. Bei F@H, dessen Ergebnisse frei zur Verfügung stehen, kann das logischerweise nicht passieren.


----------



## tsd560ti (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Ich hab von der Marktsituation sehr profitiert. 
290X nach zwei Jahren mit nur 60€ Verlust losgeworden und im September dann schön den reich gedeckten Gebrauchtmarkt leerfegen


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich hab von der Marktsituation sehr profitiert.
> 290X nach zwei Jahren mit nur 60€ Verlust losgeworden und im September dann schön den reich gedeckten Gebrauchtmarkt leerfegen


Leider habe ich einen Morpheus auf meiner 290X (den Originalkühler gibts nicht mehr...), sonst würde ich auch mal mein Glück probieren. 
Vom Energieverbrauch ne gute Karte, undervolted kann ich sie ohne Leistungsverlust auf 170W TDP einbremsen.


----------



## tsd560ti (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Aktuell geht alles weg, also probiers ruhig mit Morpheus (und dann eben 30€ Aufschlag).   Wenn klappt gut, toll und wenn nicht ist auch nichts verloren.


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Mir ist ja gerade die Kinnlade runtergekippt, die 290X gehen da meist für 250€+ weg. 
Vor vier Monaten gingen die 290(X)-Karten auf EBay nur für einen 100er weg. 

Da wird man ja echt schon schwach... Leider kann ich den Morpheus bei Minern wohl nicht wirklich gewinnbringend vermarkten... Mal sehen. Aber 1-2 Monate werde ich auch ohne GPU überleben.


----------



## teachmeluv (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Scheint so, als würde man es jetzt auch auf die 1070er absehen. Habe leider den Link zum Artikel gerade nicht parat. 

Gesendet von meinem m8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oi!Olli (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Leider habe ich einen Morpheus auf meiner 290X (den Originalkühler gibts nicht mehr...), sonst würde ich auch mal mein Glück probieren.
> Vom Energieverbrauch ne gute Karte, undervolted kann ich sie ohne Leistungsverlust auf 170W TDP einbremsen. [emoji317]


Hey so ein Zufall.  Ich auch.


----------



## iGameKudan (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Hey so ein Zufall.  Ich auch.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen, ob 150W auch noch gehen. 
(Ist das 290X Mod-VBIOS, welches mit den Speichertimings der 390X läuft, deswegen steht da auch Grenada XT 8GB, ist aber ne Hawaii XT 4GB-Karte.  )


----------



## Horilein (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Jup das mit der 1070 hab ich auch gelesen.....die kosten bestimmt bald ab 500 euro^^


----------



## Oi!Olli (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Für 500 bekommt man ja schon eine gebrauchte 1080 Ti. Ich überlege ja auch gerade, ob ich meine frische 1070 nicht loswerden soll und dafür eine 1080 hole.


----------



## barmitzwa (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

gebrauchte 1080Ti's bekommt man schon für 500?
ja ne is klar 

Da kannste aber noch locker einen 100er drauflegen


----------



## eXquisite (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Also n Kollege von mir hat heute seine 290 PCS für 320€ auf E-Bay verkauft, gekauft im Januar für !!! 120€, ich packs nicht mehr.


----------



## Der68000er (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



eXquisite schrieb:


> Also n Kollege von mir hat heute seine 290 PCS für 320€ auf E-Bay verkauft, gekauft im Januar für !!! 120€, ich packs nicht mehr.


Ich stelle mir eben die Frage, was machen die Leute wenn der Hype irgendwann sein Ende findet? Dann wird eBay mit älteren AMD Grafikkarten geflutet werden aber wer soll die dann kaufen? Besonders da die alle total ausgelutscht seien dürften durch den 24 Std. Dauergebrauch!


----------



## extremeDsgn (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



Der68000er schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir eben die Frage, was machen die Leute wenn der Hype irgendwann sein Ende findet? Dann wird eBay mit älteren AMD Grafikkarten geflutet werden aber wer soll die dann kaufen? Besonders da die alle total ausgelutscht seien dürften durch den 24 Std. Dauergebrauch!



Mich als 390 Nitro Verkäufer juckt es eher wenig was die mit den Karten danach machen.


----------



## tsd560ti (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Ist doch egal ob die mal 4-6 Monate 24/7 aufs Fressbrett kriegen.   Wenn sie noch soweit funktionstüchtig sind kann man nen schönes Doppelpack für nen Hunni mitnehmen und handelt dann halt noch eine Dritte als Reserve aus


----------



## Q-Pit (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hast du denn für ne Hashrate mit den Settings?
Meine R9 290 mit den 390er Timings schafft aktuell bei 1150/1375 MhZ @1.225v die 32.5 MH/s. 
Habe leider keine Ahnung wie viel die an Strom zieht da ich kein Messgerät habe. Die Chippower liegt laut GPU-Z immer so bei 140-150W


----------



## iGameKudan (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



Q-Pit schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ne Hashrate mit den Settings?
> Meine R9 290 mit den 390er Timings schafft aktuell bei 1150/1375 MhZ @1.225v die 32.5 MH/s.
> Habe leider keine Ahnung wie viel die an Strom zieht da ich kein Messgerät habe. Die Chippower liegt laut GPU-Z immer so bei 140-150W


Erkläre mir wie ich das testen kann und ich probiers für dich aus.


----------



## Q-Pit (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Achsooo Ich dachte du wärst schon am minen mit deinem Gerät 
Dann nvm. 
Die Einrichtung dauert je nach Leitung schon einige Stunden ...


----------



## iGameKudan (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

100.000er-Leitung. Schieß los. 
(Kannst dir ruhig bis morgen Zeit lassen, vorher teste ich es eh nicht.  )


----------



## Pladdaah (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> 100.000er-Leitung. Schieß los.
> (Kannst dir ruhig bis morgen Zeit lassen, vorher teste ich es eh nicht.  )



auch mit meiner 125er hats ca einen Tag gebraucht  (ca 200gb in blockchains hab ich momentan auf meiner Platte)


----------



## MagdaK (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Mittlerweile scheint sich die Verfügbarkeit deutlich verbessert zu haben. Insbesondere Ethereum hat es brutal nach Süden getreten. Sollte man noch warten bis die Verkaufspanik bei den Verkäufern explodiert oder wird der Markt die Karten vorher aufsaugen?


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Die Kartenhersteller wollten ja schon ihre Produktion erhöhen und reine Miningkarten auf den Markt schmeißen, aber an eine baldige Überproduktion glaube ich nicht so recht oder würde mich nicht drauf verlassen.  

Der Gebrauchtmarkt könnte aber deutlich zunehmen, wenn du dort auf ein Schnäppchen hoffst.

Ich warte wohl bis zur neuen Generation vom nV und hol dann eine 'alte' 1070 im Abverkauf. Zum Generationswechsel hab ich bisher immer die besten Angebote bekommen, Ausnahmslos. (HD7950+8Spiele 180€   in 10/13;     290X-Matrix   244€   in 5/15)


----------



## Freiheraus (9. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Ethash DAG epoch RX470/480/570/580 FIX !!

Der ETH -Kurs steigt wieder deutlich, die Polaris-Preise steigen ebenfalls wieder bei Händler und ebay...


----------



## barmitzwa (9. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Da wird sich auch so schnell nichts ändern. Es gibt neben Ether weitere coins die sich mit der GPU minen lassen und die teils deutlich profitabler sind. 

Gut für die Hersteller und deren Kassen (was hoffentlich in Neuentwicklungen gesteckt wird).


----------



## Grestorn (9. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Immer daran denken: CryptoCoins produzieren kein Geld. Das (reale) Geld, dass die einen als Gewinn verbuchen, muss bei anderen zwangsläufig als Verlust verbucht werden. Es ist nichts als eine Umverteilung von Vermögen, und das geschieht immer zu Ungunsten der Massen und zu Gunsten einiger weniger.


----------



## barmitzwa (9. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

das "reale" Geld 

Real weil jemand einem Blatt Papier einen Gegenwert zuordnet?


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Genau deswegen. Und die Kursschwankungen nicht wo stark sind. Und er hat doch recht es wird hier nichts Neues erschaffen. Hier wird Fiatgeld in Cryptogeld umgewandelt. Und von den meisten Profis dürften die Wenigsten jemals arm gewesen sein.


----------



## Grestorn (9. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> das "reale" Geld
> 
> Real weil jemand einem Blatt Papier einen Gegenwert zuordnet?



Der Staat garantiert den Gegenwert seiner Währung in Form von Arbeitsleistung seiner Einwohner und über den physischen Gesamtbesitz des Staates und seiner Einwohner. Der Staat muss, wenn er nicht zusammenbrechen will, seine Währung stützen (das kann natürlich auch immer schief gehen, wie bei allem, was der Mensch macht). 

Aber das ewige Gerede um Fiat-Geld ist nichts als ein Mittel, bestimme, dafür empfängliche Menschen zu verunsichern und in Scheinwährungen zu treiben, damit man sie besser ausnehmen kann. Denn nichts anderes ist eine Investition in solche "alternative" Währungen - man gibt staatliches Geld aus und kauft eine rein fiktive Währung, deren Wert nur in den Köpfen der Menschen ist, durch deren eigne Raffgier befeuert, aber für den niemand wirklich einsteht.


----------



## barmitzwa (9. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Der Wert des € ist genau nur so in den Köpfen der Menschen und hat keinen reellen Gegenwert. Du kannst € weder essen, noch damit etwas reparieren und genau so wenig bietet dir diese Währung ein Dach über den Kopf. Du kannst damit nur etwas Kaufen weil der Becker der Meinung ist "mein Brot sollte den Leuten 2€ wert sein" usw. 
Ja, unser Lohn wird damit ausgezahlt. Wenn die Währung aber verfallen sollten bringen uns Berge von Scheinen und Münzen recht wenig.


----------



## Grestorn (9. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> Der Wert des € ist genau nur so in den Köpfen der Menschen und hat keinen reellen Gegenwert. Du kannst € weder essen, noch damit etwas reparieren und genau so wenig bietet dir diese Währung ein Dach über den Kopf. Du kannst damit nur etwas Kaufen weil der Becker der Meinung ist "mein Brot sollte den Leuten 2€ wert sein" usw.
> Ja, unser Lohn wird damit ausgezahlt. Wenn die Währung aber verfallen sollten bringen uns Berge von Scheinen und Münzen recht wenig.



Klar, das weiß ich alles. 

Der wichtige Unterschied ist nur, dass der Staat, also viele viele Menschen in einem Land (auch Du und ich), für dieses Geld einstehen. Du bekommst staatliches Geld für Deine Arbeitsleistung, für die Dinge, die Du produzierst usw. Deine Leistung und die aller anderen im Staat stehen also für den Wert des Geldes ein. 

Wie gesagt, auch das System kann zusammenbrechen, aber es gibt Leute, die das um jeden Preis verhindern wollen und auch die Mittel dazu haben. 

Bei CryptoWährungen gibt es das alles nicht. Sie sind ein reines Spekulationsobjekt, und wie ich schon schrieb, jeder Euro Gewinn, der damit gemacht wird, *muss *bei einem anderen als Verlust anfallen. Denn eine Wertschöpfung gibt es dabei nicht - im Gegensatz zu staatlichem Geld, dass durch die Wertschöpfung des jeweiligen Staates gehalten wird.


----------



## barmitzwa (9. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Klar, das weiß ich alles.
> 
> Der wichtige Unterschied ist nur, dass der Staat, also viele viele Menschen in einem Land (auch Du und ich), für dieses Geld einstehen. Du bekommst staatliches Geld für Deine Arbeitsleistung, für die Dinge, die Du produzierst usw. Deine Leistung und die aller anderen im Staat stehen also für den Wert des Geldes ein.
> 
> ...



was ist wenn das was ich produziere Kryptowährung ist? ..oder ist das keine Wertschöpfung weil es nichts "reelles" (/physisch greifbares) ist? Wäre ich Programmierer, wäre dann meine virtuelle Wertschöpfung etwas anderes?

Kryptowährung ist so viel Wert wie die Leute es eben für wertvoll halten. Genau so wie es bei Reis, Brot, Ziegel, Autos, Computerprogramme usw. ist. Logisch - wer mit Reis an die Börse geht steht im Falle einer Hyperinflation wenigstens mit Reis da. 
Oder ich baue gern


----------



## Grestorn (9. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> was ist wenn das was ich produziere Kryptowährung ist? ..oder ist das keine Wertschöpfung weil es nichts "reelles" (/physisch greifbares) ist? Wäre ich Programmierer, wäre dann meine virtuelle Wertschöpfung etwas anderes?


Cryptowährung braucht niemand, für nichts. Außer dem ihr "zugedachten" Wert hat sie keinen Wert, weder ideel noch für Unterhaltung (wie sonstige digitale Produkte) noch für Produktion von anderen Dingen noch um überleben zu können.

Wenn ich heute eine winzigkeit im Algorithmus ändere, habe ich eine neue Währung mit einer neuen Blockchain. Die nenne ich dann "Grestcoin". Warum soll die weniger oder mehr wert sein, als Bitcoin oder Ethereum? 

Das Ganze ist nur in den Köpfen der Menschen, ohne jede Substanz!




barmitzwa schrieb:


> Kryptowährung ist so viel Wert wie die Leute es eben für wertvoll halten. Genau so wie es bei Reis, Brot, Ziegel, Autos, Computerprogramme usw. ist. Logisch - wer mit Reis an die Börse geht steht im Falle einer Hyperinflation wenigstens mit Reis da.



Alle anderen wertvollen Dinge, auch das viel gescholtene "Fiat-Geld", repräsentieren etwas z.B. eine wertvolle, gefragte Arbeitsleistung oder ein geistiges Eigentum, oft aber eben auch etwas sehr greifbares, wie Firmenwerte und Eigentum des Staats und seiner Bürger.

Nur weil es Rechenaufwand ist, eine Blockchain zu validieren, habe ich noch keinen Wert. Das ist rein eingebildeter Wert, weil man sich erhofft, damit für sich Geld zu schaffen. Also letztlich eine reine Wette in der Hoffnung, das bessere Ende für sich zu gewinnen. 

Wie ich aber schrieb: Wenn es jemanden gibt, der mit dieser Wette Geld verdient, muss es eben auch welche geben, die damit Geld verlieren. Und die sind i.d.R. in der Mehrheit. Um es kurz zu sagen: IHR seid vermutlich diese Leute!


----------



## teachmeluv (9. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Alle Miner sollten mal einen Grundkurs in VWL besuchen um das Prinzip des Wirtschaftskreislaufes zu verstehen. Beim 'Erschaffen' einer neuen Währung, die angeblich entkoppelt sein soll fallen mir Begriffe wie Inflation und Deflation ein. Und diese Krypto-Währungen sind am Ende auch an unsere normalen Währung gebunden, sonst ergibt das am Ende einfach keinen Sinn.


----------



## barmitzwa (9. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Cryptowährung braucht niemand, für nichts. Außer dem ihr "zugedachten" Wert hat sie keinen Wert, weder ideel noch für Unterhaltung (wie sonstige digitale Produkte) noch für Produktion von anderen Dingen noch um überleben zu können.
> 
> Wenn ich heute eine winzigkeit im Algorithmus ändere, habe ich eine neue Währung mit einer neuen Blockchain. Die nenne ich dann "Grestcoin". Warum soll die weniger oder mehr wert sein, als Bitcoin oder Ethereum?
> 
> Das Ganze ist nur in den Köpfen der Menschen, ohne jede Substanz!



Da kann und will ich dir nicht widersprechen. Das Gleiche trifft  auch für Währungen wie Gold zu. 

Das Paradoxe daran ist, dass damit zur Zeit richtig viel Geld verdient wird und das ganze Mining ein riesiger Wirtschaftsmotor ist. (jedoch weniger für unsere lol)


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Hmm, vielleicht verkaufe ich meine RX480 und hol mir ne nvidia   niiiicht.


----------



## Medicate (10. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> Da kann und will ich dir nicht widersprechen. Das Gleiche trifft  auch für Währungen wie Gold zu.
> 
> Das Paradoxe daran ist, dass damit zur Zeit richtig viel Geld verdient wird und das ganze Mining ein riesiger Wirtschaftsmotor ist. (jedoch weniger für unsere lol)



Ja klar, die Stromerzeuger und AMD freut es 

Da investiere ich lieber in Gold... probably not.

@Toppic: Lohnt es sich noch ne 290 auf ebay zu verscheuern? Ich zock atm eh kaum und da würde auch meine alte 6860 (oder so) noch gehen


----------



## IP7en (10. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Hmm, vielleicht verkaufe ich meine RX480 und hol mir ne nvidia   niiiicht.



Ok, danke für diese Information.


----------



## takan (10. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Immer daran denken: CryptoCoins produzieren kein Geld. Das (reale) Geld, dass die einen als Gewinn verbuchen, muss bei anderen zwangsläufig als Verlust verbucht werden. Es ist nichts als eine Umverteilung von Vermögen, und das geschieht immer zu Ungunsten der Massen und zu Gunsten einiger weniger.



so läuft doch die ganze börse/wirtschaft. nun kann jeder mit glück investieren und reich werden ohne dass man nen aktienhändler bezahlt oder so.

man muss nur angst vor einen verschlüsselungstrojaner haben.


----------



## dagger85 (17. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Wer anderen eine Mining Grube gräbt fällt selbst hinein


----------



## gridderGER (17. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

*Guten morgen Leute*!_ Wer hat sich denn durch "Mining" bereits ne` "goldene Nase" verdient?_
Oder hat die eigene Grafikkarte vorher schlapp gemacht? Schon fies, was fuer negative Folgen dieser_ "Boom" bzw. "Run"_ auf_ AMD_ - Grafikkarten momentan fuer uns alle hat aber auf der anderen Seite kann ich es niemanden so richtig veruebeln. _"Jeder moechte ,soweit es ihm moeglich , seine Chancen nutzen um vom großen Kuchen etwas ab zubekommen  und außerdem spricht dieser "Mining - Hype" allen Anschein nach fuer die bisher geleistete Gesamtqualitaet der momentanen "Polaris" - Architektur! _- *Nach dem Motto* : " _So schlecht koennen die Dinger doch gar nicht sein."_ oder  "_Da baut AMD mal was gutes und es passt den Leuten immer noch nicht"_.


----------



## gridderGER (17. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Zu Takan:*Und ganz wichtig nicht vergessen!* -_ Angst vor der naechsten Stromrechnung und hoheren Abschlagszahlungen_!


----------



## Bommel3000 (15. September 2017)

*Bitcoinkurs bricht ein*

Bitcoin-Kurs bricht wegen erneuter Borsenschliessung ein - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Na hoffentlich macht sich das auch in den Grafikkartenpreisen bemerkbar


----------



## hks1981 (15. September 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Ich wäre dafür das diese ganzen Miner zur Kasse gebeten werden würden. Ich mein, nicht nur das durch nichts tun Geld verdient wird, was der Wirtschaft ja richtig hilft ... Nein es wird auch mengen an Strom verbrannt was der Umwelt natürlich wieder super gut tut.. Ich wäre dafür, dass Miningprogramme Geld kosten müssten und auch monatliche Beträge gezahlt werden müssten. Dann wäre das wieder sehr schnell vorbei, denn dann würden diese Hobbyminer sich mal verabschieden. Wenn ich mir teilweise unsere gebrauchtmärkte ansehe wo ahnungslosen Leuten Miningrigs angeboten wird mit mindestens 2000€ im Monat Profit machen zu können für lächerliche 5.000€ damit du dem sein gammeliges Einkaufsregal wo ein paar Karten hängen kaufst.... Frage stellt sich dann nur, warum verkauft der Gute das wenn er doch in 3 Monaten das gleiche verdient hätte damit oder wenn ich 2000€ im Monat mache verkauf ich gar nix mehr und geh den ganzen Tag spazieren ^^


----------



## Freiheraus (21. November 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Der etwas abgeflachte Hype könnte mit Vega etwas Aufwind bekommen, wird wohl nichts mit günstigen Vega 56 (Customs): AMDs Vega der neue Star am Krypto-Mining-Himmel | Planet 3DNow!


----------



## Rolk (21. November 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Der etwas abgeflachte Hype könnte mit Vega etwas Aufwind bekommen, wird wohl nichts mit günstigen Vega 56 (Customs): AMDs Vega der neue Star am Krypto-Mining-Himmel | Planet 3DNow!



Na Klasse. Das trifft nicht zufällig auch auf die Furys zu? Dann hätte der Mist wenigstens etwas gutes und man könnte seine alten Karten wieder für gutes Geld verticken.


----------



## Redbull0329 (22. November 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*



Rolk schrieb:


> Na Klasse. Das trifft nicht zufällig auch auf die Furys zu? Dann hätte der Mist wenigstens etwas gutes und man könnte seine alten Karten wieder für gutes Geld verticken.



Damit kannste sogar bares Geld verdienen, wer die unter Kaufpreis abgibt ist selbst schuld. Scheiß auf Bitcoin, AMD Karten sind die neue Geldanlage


----------



## Freiheraus (22. November 2017)

*AW: AMD Grafikkarten  wegen Crypto-Mining nicht verfügbar.*

Vor ca. über einer Woche gabs noch Vega 56 Karten für 399,- bei Mindfactory und Co. 
Hätte, hätte... Fahrradkette^^


----------

